# Bella is beng spayed this AM.



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Well about 7:35 I dropped her off. First in first to be done poor girl. she is havng her hips and elbows Xrayed it was for OFA as well as her rabies. But the vet jus called and asked her and asked for her Registered info I said she has none she's jus a BYB sheppie. He was kinda stuned he said he had never done a unregesterd dog let alone one being spayed! He had only done breeding dogs. He said he had done enuff to judge her Xrays to save us some $ so it should be less than the 150$ (I think) and that was the high end estemate for todays procedures. I felt so bad leaving her I had to put her muzzeld in to the cage and the look on her face when I shut the kennel and walked away and left her.....let's jus say if looks could kill! And to top it off today is her Birthday she's 2. I hope 3 PM gets here soon I miss my girl!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Good luck Bella!

I hope everything goes nice and smoothly.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

She'll be fine, I'm sure. The hard part will be keeping her quiet for the next few days, but it will be fun to spoil her


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

She should be ok- have fun with the cone of shame however- especially if you crate your dog in the bedroom. 

Dooney was really sick all that night and the next morning- I had to bring her back in for anti nausea shot and medicine and something to stimulate her appetite- i had made chicken and rice for her she refused to eat and wasn't too hip on drinking either- once she got the shot she slept all that day and then was pretty much fine. She somehow managed to get the cone off on the 7th day (she used the crate to snag it and rip it off-) and shred it- she also nibbled a stitch or 2- 

I had a heck of time getting her to NOT jump up on things- like I said- have LOTS of fun- LOL


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Hmmmm when our other dogs were fixed we did not get a cone of shame or pain meds. I plan on keeping her on a leash in the house and she won't be able to play with Batista or Chewie for several days. I also have some raw pork chops set out for her supper tonight. And her blankie is being washed so its nice and warm for when I bring her home. Still worried the first 24 hrs is when the worst seems to happen. Since they haven't called back since asking about the OFA paper work so I'm ASSUMEING all is well. I have to wait till 3 to go get her tho. I'm going NUTS :crazy:


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Aawwww...good luck to Bella. Let us know how she is when you can.

My GSD didn't really need the cone of shame, but I would put it on her when I knew I couldn't supervise her all the time. I didn't want her to do any damage if she started licking. Wouldn't hurt to have one just in case.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

We have one somewhere. But DH has no idea where he put it :shrug: and best of all when people ask when/if I'm gunna breed her I can say sorry she's fixed . This is mostly toward DHs cousin but he only wants one if he can have it for free and that if I sold them I'd get rid of them fast for 50 in crack town UGGGGG I said go to Craigslist if you don't wanna pay for one. Everytime he sees me he brings up that he wants a pup but that he don't wanna pay for it. NOT GUNNA HAPPEN. Least not now


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I cant wait to have Shasta spayed. Early next year for her!!! Best wishes for Bella!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

How's bella doing?


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Hope that your girl is home and that she is not to sick.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Sorry took so long got side tracked. She's sleeping in her kennel has since we been home. She won't look at me a she keeps turnig her head when I talk to her. When I picked her up and took her out of the keenel she walked up and put her haed on my shoulders andlooked at me like how could you do this to me .that's all the love she would give me. Vet said she was healthy every where but between the ears (refuring to her fear agresssion)he siad when he went in her kennel even with the muzzel he said she made you think she would eat you alive. (I can imagine she's helpless and scared with people she doesn't know in a stange scary place)He also said her hips were good and I should not have to ever to worry about displasa sugery.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Glad she is home and ok. Don't feel guilty...by tomorrow, she'll be loving and kissing you like always! I don't think she really thinks "how could you do this to me"...she is just hurting. She'll be much better tomorrow, and almost back to normal in a few days!! Just give her lots of love till she gets there!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Glad she is ok. Know the looks your getting. Ive gotten them mostly from Lucky who is the drama king of all drama kings and it was after his neutering.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh she's going to make you pay as long as she can! So glad she's ok. Maybe a breakfast of french toast with a tiny bit of syrup will warm her heart


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Jus a update.....sha has not ate a single thing she's drinking. Been sick to her tummy a few more times. She only went out twice to potty. Once last night and today about 3pm. Since she has desovable sticthes I can't get her wet. And of course when I get her home abut 3 hrs later it stars POURING rain for several hrs so poor girl had to wait. Only got a couple tail wags today no kisses yet. She's jus been sleeping in her kennel looking sad and misrable. Hope she's back to her happy self soon.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

A scrambled egg might taste good. Hope she feels better tomorrow


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Poor baby.hope she feels better very soon.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Still hasent eaten not even the scrambled egg sprinkled with a lil cheese, not even jus a slice of cheese  she's drinking water and seems perkier. But she hardly even sniffs the food. Fixing to give her some Pepto and see if she will eat about half a hour later. Called the vet he said if she's not better tomarrow come by the office and he will give her a Rx. Don't remember our other dogs going this long not eating after getting them fixed. Feel guilty now


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

poor Bella! Hope she feels better soon. Surgery is no fun.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

YAY she ate a lil bit. About 10:30 I gave her a 12cc syringe of Pepto. And about 15 min ago DH gave her some milk and she drank that so I tried a piece of cheese and she ate that then a hot dog so I gave her a 1 cup of dog food. I hope she eats a full meal tomarrow. At least she's feeling better now


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Well she didn't eat the dog food. But I guess some milk and a piece of cheese and a hotdog is better than nothing.


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

Poor baby girl.

My girl didn't eat much for a few days either. I did get her to drink some chicken broth.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Glad to hear she eating a little.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Got a couple cans of dog food. She ate that haven't tried any more Dry today ill give her some of that tomorrow. Were jus happy she's feeling better and is getting her appetite back. It has not been hard to keep her still at all she won't hardly leave her kennel she jus lays there and watches what goes on. And when I take her out she does what she has to then comes to the gate so she can come back in and go back to bed. But things are looking up


----------

